# Trans Ireland - route ideas.



## r04DiE (22 Jul 2018)

Hello all,

I am thinking of doing a Dublin - Lahinch ride, toward the end of summer. Have any of you guys ever ridden this way across Ireland, or even part of it as I would love some help on planning a route?

Thank you!


----------



## Aravis (22 Jul 2018)

Lahinch in Co Clare?

There was this thread a couple of months ago which covered similar ground.


----------



## r04DiE (22 Jul 2018)

That's the one, I got married in the church there so I will make that the finish point, since it was such a good starting point! Thanks for the link, I will take a look.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2018)

Head for the North of Lough Derg, crossing the Shannon at Portumna, and onto Lahinch via Gort, Kilfernora.

You could consider the N7, crossing the Shannon at Ballina/Killaloe and head across Clare.

Done both routes to Tuamgraney and Ennis. Slightly longer second route, with the first giving you the option of heading for Galway.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2018)

Wandrin seems to be living up to his username, he's not been back since!


----------



## r04DiE (22 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> Head for the North of Lough Derg, crossing the Shannon at Portumna, and onto Lahinch via Gort, Kilfernora.
> 
> You could consider the N7, crossing the Shannon at Ballina/Killaloe and head across Clare.
> 
> Done both routes to Tuamgraney and Ennis. Slightly longer second route, with the first giving you the option of heading for Galway.


Thank you and I will check that out!


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2018)

155 - 165 miles to Lahinch, from Dublin.


----------



## r04DiE (29 Jul 2018)

OK, I haven't fully reviewed it but what about this?


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2018)

r04DiE said:


> OK, I haven't fully reviewed it but what about this?


I'd be tempted to stay on the R353 just after the 165 mark


----------



## r04DiE (30 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> I'd be tempted to stay on the R353 just after the 165 mark


Thanks for looking at that for me and I will reroute!


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2018)

It's the spike in elevation that stood out. Near the end as well, just what you'd not want.


----------

